# Ergot and the Salem Witch Trials



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is a interesting theory on how ignorance of science can lead to bad circumstances.

http://www.neatorama.com/2012/10/15/Salem-Witch-Trials-The-Fungus-Theory/#!oFm7P


I think this ties in nicely with my other recent posts about how what we ingest can alter our perception of reality.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 28, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> Here is a interesting theory on how ignorance of science can lead to bad circumstances.
> 
> http://www.neatorama.com/2012/10/15/Salem-Witch-Trials-The-Fungus-Theory/#!oFm7P
> 
> ...



Ignorance of science + Superstitious belief=no bueno.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## drippin' rock (Nov 28, 2013)

David Parker said:


>



Oh my!!?!


----------



## 660griz (Dec 2, 2013)

I guess it should be followed by: "We don't dial 911."


----------



## erog (Dec 20, 2013)

David Parker said:


>



Snakes have venom, not poison. You can drink it because venom only affects you if injected into the blood.

SCIENCE!!!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 20, 2013)

I definitely find the ergot poising a very logical explanation for the chaos in salem.  It's one thing to knowingly go on a LSD trip, but to be under it's influence and not know what was going on would be quite scary.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 20, 2013)

erog said:


> Snakes have venom, not poison. You can drink it because venom only affects you if injected into the blood.



They're not talking about drinking snake venom.  They're talking about drinking actual poisons like strychnine.


----------



## erog (Dec 20, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> They're not talking about drinking snake venom.  They're talking about drinking actual poisons like strychnine.



Oh, I misunderstood. Well my statement still stands!


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 20, 2013)

Some of the reading I have done in the past on the Salem witch hunts has literally made me laugh out loud..
and also stop to pause and consider laws and sheriffs enforcing of our laws..

Such as: 
It was declared unlawful to be a witch..
the sheriff would go to the home of the accused witch and arrest them,they would appear before a judge and/or council of judges and they would take the "witch" into private chambers to do a "witch inspection"..

If a man protested his wife or young daughter being "inspected"..Guess what?He was also declared a "witch"...

HaHaaa..

all of this perfectly legal by declaration of law/order and enforced by the high sheriff..


----------



## 660griz (Dec 20, 2013)

How about trial by water. If the person drowned,(didn't float) they were not a witch and innocent. If the 'devil' held them up and prevented drowning, they were killed. Talk about your "dayumed if ya do..."


----------

